# IAT Umm Al Quwain



## kelinuae (May 29, 2015)

Hello Everyone!

I've just received my final offer from IAT for the upcoming school year. They have placed me at the girl's secondary school in Umm Al Quwain. It is a fairly new school. (I think it just opened in 2014.) Has anyone ever taught there before or been offered a contract there for the coming school year? I can't find any information about this specific branch online, so I would love to hear about your impressions and experiences working there.


----------



## Randa.A (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello-

I took have an offer from this school. It's new, this is why we can't find a website on it. I'll be joining the faculty in August as an English Teacher. I am from the USA. You?


----------



## kelinuae (May 29, 2015)

Randa,

I'm glad to meet you! It's so nice to hear from someone who will be at the same location. I am also an American and will be teaching English as well. I've been told that my start date will be about August 16th. Is that when you'll be arriving too? Do you know how to send pm's on this website? (I can't figure it out.) It would be great to be in contact before we arrive.

-Kelly


----------



## Randa.A (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Kelly, 

Thanks for reaching out to me. Yes, I have the same start date. I am not sure how to respond in a PM on this site. Do you have a note so private email address you can provide? Or maybe we both need to figure out how this site works.

Best,

Randa


----------



## kelinuae (May 29, 2015)

I've hear other people say that you need 5 posts to send pm's. I just tried to send you one and it said that you couldn't receive them or had opted not to receive them. (I think the fact that you only have 3 posts is probably the problem.)


----------



## 1983 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hello! I'm starting in August too. I've lived in Dubai twice before and was looking at living towards the creek end and commuting to UAQ. What are your thoughts on accommodation?


----------



## kelinuae (May 29, 2015)

I was thinking about living in Al Hamra in RAK. It looks like it is a similar length of commute (without traffic). Are you also teaching English at the girl's IAT campus, 1983?


----------



## 1983 (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes I'm teaching English. I don't have a final contract yet but I've been told Umm al Quwain is where I'll be. Most of the traffic for Dubai- Quwain runs in the opposite direction but I'm sure there will be traffic all the same. 

Al Hamra is meant to be nice though!


----------



## Andoomeda (Mar 10, 2016)

kelinuae said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I've just received my final offer from IAT for the upcoming school year. They have placed me at the girl's secondary school in Umm Al Quwain. It is a fairly new school. (I think it just opened in 2014.) Has anyone ever taught there before or been offered a contract there for the coming school year? I can't find any information about this specific branch online, so I would love to hear about your impressions and experiences working there.



Hope you've having a great school year. I'm hoping to interview with this company. Are you having a good experience?


----------



## jk8 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I'm also trying to find out about this organisation. I've tried a few google searches but what I'd really like to do is talk to someone who has actually worked there. Does anybody have any experiences that they would like to share?


----------

